# Hi from MTL Qc.



## Robert Gallagher (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi folks,

My name is Robert Gallagher. I'm a former millwright, and love to work on old HD motorcycles. Just purchased a King Canada 7'' x 12'' mini lathe and I already messed up the interchangeable gear for thread forming. So I'll have a few questions regarding this issue. Here are 2 pics of my latest rebuit, a 1943 WLC, one from the purchase to 8 years later, with 95% of the work done. At the moment of the pictures, original WW2 saddlebags were on their way home from Belgium.

Thank you,

Robert


----------



## Tom O (Mar 26, 2021)

Nice looking bike!


----------



## DPittman (Mar 26, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.  I know there is a whack of info and websites out there on those little 7" mini lathes.  Motorcycle looks pretty cool.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 26, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Calgary Robert.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 26, 2021)

Nice Bike!  Welcome aboard from Lake Superior!!


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 27, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. 
Nice resto. 
My dad was a dispatch rider in the war, mostly Norton’s and BSAs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 27, 2021)

nice bike!  welcome to the forum!


----------



## Johnwa (Mar 27, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Nice Bike!  Welcome aboard from Lake Superior!!


@Brent H what breaker are you on?  Following the blockage in the Suez, now i know how to track ships anywhere i the world.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 27, 2021)

Johnwa said:


> @Brent H what breaker are you on?  Following the blockage in the Suez, now i know how to track ships anywhere i the world.



That you have to share.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 27, 2021)

The Mighty ...cough cough.....CCGS Samuel Risley!!!   woot woot....cheering applause etc...LOL....departed Thunder Bay yesterday.....good bye to @ShawnR for now - great conversation!!! and Now we are down through the Sault Ste Marie Locks and heading southerly enroute to Parry Sound!!!   woo Hoo!


----------



## Johnwa (Mar 27, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> That you have to share.


Here’s Brent
https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/shipid:380038/zoom:9


and the Ever Given
https://www.vesselfinder.com/?imo=9811000


----------



## Tom O (Mar 27, 2021)

Ha I like that the description says underway!


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 27, 2021)

Tom O said:


> Ha I like that the description says underway!View attachment 13925



I noticed that to LOL.  So I checked other sources. NOPE still stuck.


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 28, 2021)

Welcome Robert
Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 28, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Apr 2, 2021)

Bienvenue de Gatineau


----------

